# Type XXXX - that MBTI Type doomed to be ignored



## Mossy Piglet

Is there anyone here who has scored close to 50% in each letter?
For example:

50% Introverted 50% Extroverted
50% Inuitive 50% Sensing
50% Thinking 50% Feeling
50% Judging 50% Percieving

Would this make an extremely balanced person?
Would they be able to relate to all types?
Would they be popular?
Would they be "average"? (each type has their own stereotypical skills)
Would they have many flaws or hardly any?
Would XXXX types be hard to spot?
Should there be an official XXXX type?


btw I do have my own opinions on this

Just something to think about....


----------



## mikan

I scored almost %50 for thinking and feeling.
But don't rely too much on letters.


----------



## Mossy Piglet

I'm just interested in what that would be like.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

One time I took the test, I got 51% (N), 49% (S) and 50% (P), 50% (J).

Another time, I took this really looooooong online one offered by my high school (took me 30-40 mins!), and at the end, it said, "We could not determine you type. Please retake this test with the help of family members or friends."


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

I think they would be just average and really confused, to the point where it would be frustrating. Your strengths tell you what you do well and your weaknesses can limit you from doing too much (gives you balance). An XXXX type would have no strengths (compared to others) to rely on and no weaknesses either.

That being said, being too extreme on the 4 parts would be bad, and moderate is good, so I don't even know anymore. Just throwing some ideas.

I don't think a pure XXXX typed person exists.


----------



## JTHearts

well all I'm completely sure of is that I'm an xxFx, other than the feeling part I could see myself as an extrovert or introvert, intuitive or sensor, and judger or perceiver. I do think it's more likely I'm an extrovert and a judger, but I'm not completely sure. There is no way I am a thinker though. So I think I come pretty close to what you're describing, and here's this thing about me: I'm a mess.


----------



## Mossy Piglet

@john.thomas @Moonious

thanks for answering!

wow, that's really interesting. how do you feel? rare? or average? can you get along with everyone?
I'm sure there are _exactly_ XXXX people in the world though. there has to be. I demand it


----------



## Modal Soul

john.thomas said:


> well all I'm completely sure of is that I'm an xxFx, other than the feeling part I could see myself as an extrovert or introvert, intuitive or sensor, and judger or perceiver. I do think it's more likely I'm an extrovert and a judger, but I'm not completely sure. There is no way I am a thinker though. So I think I come pretty close to what you're describing, and here's this thing about me: I'm a mess.


i think you may be an ESFJ


----------



## AvalancheOfApples

Pretty much everyone falls into a single type, regardless of how "middling" their MBTI test scores are. Tests have nothing to do with it.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Mossy Piglet said:


> @john.thomas @Moonious
> 
> thanks for answering!
> 
> wow, that's really interesting. how do you feel? rare? or average? can you get along with everyone?
> I'm sure there are _exactly_ XXXX people in the world though. there has to be. I demand it


I always thought that I was INTP from the beginning (my 1st test results), so I didnt have to go through that. I just took the test again many times to be sure and explore my options. I had considered Istp and Intj, but intp fits WAY better for me.


----------



## emmamadden

It's definitely possible to have an X in place of a couple letters. Maybe not all four, it's hard to be that even. Won't outright say its impossible though; there are 7 billion people on Earth, a few ought to be pretty balanced.


----------



## NatureChaser

Until now actually I'm not really sure if I'm an ISFP but I'm 100% sure if I'm a P. I read about Fi function description which should be my dominant function but I can't understand it.


----------



## Rainier

I just scored 51% Judging and 49% Prospecting but I went with INTP since it's likely 50-50, not sure tho I'm very confused


----------



## Haley S

Mossy Piglet said:


> Is there anyone here who has scored close to 50% in each letter?
> For example:
> 
> 50% Introverted 50% Extroverted
> 50% Inuitive 50% Sensing
> 50% Thinking 50% Feeling
> 50% Judging 50% Percieving
> 
> Would this make an extremely balanced person?
> Would they be able to relate to all types?
> Would they be popular?
> Would they be "average"? (each type has their own stereotypical skills)
> Would they have many flaws or hardly any?
> Would XXXX types be hard to spot?
> Should there be an official XXXX type?
> 
> 
> btw I do have my own opinions on this
> 
> Just something to think about....


Hey so I score 50% on all my mbti types, and I really can't type myself maybe I'm a xxxx


----------



## Haley S

Mossy Piglet said:


> @john.thomas @Moonious
> 
> thanks for answering!
> 
> wow, that's really interesting. how do you feel? rare? or average? can you get along with everyone?
> I'm sure there are _exactly_ XXXX people in the world though. there has to be. I demand it


I'm confused I guess? Sometimes I feel dumb, sometimes very smart, rare or way too average? I don't get along w many ppl and I'm mostly only kind to ppl who r hurt and need help, I'm tidy but can be very flexible in the short run, I don't like talking too much unless it's the topics or ppl I'm really passionate about, but I enjoy going out and having fun, I have a vivid imagination and great hunches but I'm not head in the clouds and I'm realistic.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

As a point of advice, don't type yourself or others using the MBTI letter dicotomies. It's highly inaccurate, and you are doing yourselves a disservice. 
Rely on the cognitive functions for each type instead.

For example, if you were to compare an INTJ and ENTJ using simply MBTI letters, then you would simply assume an ENTJ is simply an extroverted INTJ.
However, this is not the case.
An INTJ's and ENTJ's preferred functions are the same, but in a different order. So this would give them an entirely different perspective altogether.

An INTJs cognitive functions go in this order.
1. Dominant Introverted Intuition
2. Auxillary Extroverted Thinking
3. Tertiary Introverted Feeling 
4. Inferior Extroverted Sensing

An ENTJs cognitive functions go in this order.
1. Dominant Extroverted Thinking
2. Auxillary Introverted Intuition
3. Tertiary Extroverted Sensing
4. Inferior Introverted Feeling

Simply put, if you look at the order of these functions for the respective types, you can potentially find some key differences. 
The order of the functions really matters here.

Of course, the types aren't conclusive. But if you really want to apply this framework, you have to use it correctly.
Keep working at it and researching. I'm sure you'll find your type eventually.


----------



## islandlight

@ImpossibleHunt5 , thank you for resurrecting this interesting thread.

I first did the test with a person who was certified to administer the test. I got 51% P and 49% J. The guy, who was INTP himself, said I was INTP. I've done the test several times on my own, and usually come up with INTP, although sometimes it's one letter off (S, F, or J, although never E). On the whole, I know I'm an INTP--just maybe more decisive or black/white thinking than some.

I agree that understanding all the functions helps. An ENTP's Ne is strong, whereas mine seems dormant at times. And their Fe decision making is more prominent than mine too, which would make quite a difference in how one lives.


----------



## secondpassing

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> As


I think you would enjoy reading through this thread








Can we objectively type anybody?


I want to play a game. If people are willing and able - I'd like them to watch these videos - feel free to stop when you want, do as much research as you'd like into this persons character, and PM me what type you think they are - preferably, an in-depth analysis utilizing the 'cognitive...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Handsome Dyke

how do i delete this


----------



## tanstaafl28

Mossy Piglet said:


> Is there anyone here who has scored close to 50% in each letter?
> For example:
> 
> 50% Introverted 50% Extroverted
> 50% Inuitive 50% Sensing
> 50% Thinking 50% Feeling
> 50% Judging 50% Percieving
> 
> Would this make an extremely balanced person?
> Would they be able to relate to all types?
> Would they be popular?
> Would they be "average"? (each type has their own stereotypical skills)
> Would they have many flaws or hardly any?
> Would XXXX types be hard to spot?
> Should there be an official XXXX type?
> 
> 
> btw I do have my own opinions on this
> 
> Just something to think about....


We call this: "Over-Reliance On Self-Test Syndrome" (OROSTS) (Yes, I just made that up). Self tests only take one so far. They rely heavily on how self-aware one is and what mood one is in at the moment when they respond to the questions. They can help most people narrow things down. Then you have to do some studying. Learn the functions. Learn the distinctions between the types. Do a little "self-detective work." Relax a little bit. If you're too uptight about "fitting into a box" you can throw yourself off and get caught up in a loop of self-deception.


----------

